# Western Montgomery County



## otjoe (Apr 27, 2016)

Found a bunch yesterday despite the dry weather. Rain today should only make it better. Dead elm/Poplar patch produces every year


----------



## shane (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm in Indian head visiting grandbabies I've got tulips everywhere no morels though don't no your season though


----------



## ma88jm (Apr 28, 2016)

I live in Montgomery County and am new to hunting morels. I'd love to the opportunity to go out with someone who knows what they are doing with the strict promise of not poaching in their secrets spots! I can also have you over to the park near me, in N Potomac, where I know there must be tons but I just need some guidance on where to look. If you are up for company hunting, feel free to text me 3OI - 33I - 9884. -- Jackie (nature lover, nursing student, birth doula, more...)


----------

